# dog wont wee wont ask



## dizzyduck (Nov 28, 2009)

We have a 4 year old MALT X. he will not wee in the garden so we have to take him out all the time. He goes for 3 good walks aday, and then we have to walk him so that he will wee. we want to open the back door at night before we go to bed so he can wee, but he won't we have seen him sniffing around the garden and he still won't go. our lives have been taken over by his bader. As i said he gets 3 walks aday at least 1 hour ,
we just want hm to wee in the garden before we go out somewhere and at bedtime. He will go in others peoples gardens just not ours. My husband is getting really fed up, if we do put him in the garden he just sits at the back door. I just want him to wee in the garden so that i don't have to walk him at 10am every night. but he wont go.
we have tried
puppie drops..
we tried the say "wee wee" and lots of praise whenhe does wee on a walk then try it in the garden.. we tried ..husband weeing in garden and hope the dog will follow.. we tried borrowing friends dog and hope that our dog will follow the other dog ,, lots of praise for friends dog and hope our dog will "cotton on to the idea" NOPE NOTHING .. NOT evena sprinkle..
he will shake and shiver cos he's hold on to it.. but still he wont go.
i've spent the whole day gardening and watching him...nothing

NOW recently , we woke one morning to be met by a very sorry head down dog..WHY?.. he wee'd in his slepp! 

he was soaking wet .. and so was his bed.. poor litle fella had held on to it.. when he fell asleep , he relaxed and peed the basket..
but still he wont ask to go out nor wee when out in the garden.
my husband is going nuts .

the dog is a wonderful , kind hearted ,bubbley dog.. just wont wee in the garden nor ask ..


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Some dogs will not wee in their own garden. I have friends with 2 dogs and one pees only in the garden, one never pees in the garden.

Just out of interest how long did you try praising him on walks before trying it at home and would he wee on command out on walks?

x


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

has he been looked over by the vet - if this has happended for more than 24hrs id take mine to the vet to see if there was a blockage. He may have eaten something or he may have an infection


----------



## slicksps (Oct 11, 2009)

Like humans, dog's have an inbuilt desire to not pee in his play area or home. As dogs have little concept for walls and doors, the garden just a part of his home.

I'd recommend building the association with the command while out on walks but don't try it in the garden for at least a week (longer if he tends to be a slow learner). Trying it too soon will break the association.

See if you can get hold of something moveable he likes to pee on. Traffic cones are ideal but other things can work. Before your walk, put the cone out somewhere he is normally comfortable peeing. Encourage him to use that and keep repeating the command to go from the moment you know he's about to until just before he finishes.

When he pees outside give him lots of praise or treats. Repeat and be as consistent as possible.

If your back garden runs into the front you can gradually move the cone round and into the back either to keep it or just continue using it until he's used to the new routine. If you don't, there will be a bit of a jump going from front to back but this may not be a problem.

When you think you have that mastered leash walk him around the back garden a few times with the cone present. Trying to keep the changes to a minimum so simulate a walk if you have the space. Keep the same relaxed voice, attitude and posture as if you were outside and don't get frustrated or tense or do anything you wouldn't normally do.

With patience and persistence you should get this nailed.

If he won't pee on a cone or you can't get hold of one, trees and posts can work but will be more tricky. I wouldn't recommend stealing a lamp post.


----------



## james1 (Sep 21, 2008)

The OP says the dog isnt weeing so trying to make it wee on command isnt going to help anything they simply want it too wee. I hope the vets have given the all clear by now?


----------



## Akai-Chan (Feb 21, 2009)

james1 said:


> The OP says the dog isnt weeing so trying to make it wee on command isnt going to help anything they simply want it too wee. I hope the vets have given the all clear by now?


The OP doesn't say that he doesn't wee....



> He will go in others peoples gardens just not ours.





> whenhe does wee on a walk





> he wee'd in his slepp!


Definitely a weeing dog  just not doing it in the right place.

Have to agree with what Slick says  Hope you get your problem sorted soon!

Peace
Akai-Chan


----------



## dizzyduck (Nov 28, 2009)

HEllo every one.
Firstly Thank you all for the replies.
in answer to your qeustions..
He wees alright when out walking.. in fact he wont stop.. i saves it all up and then explodes when we get out for a walk.. and then at EVERY tree, bush, post, lamp post, vertical object, walls,pillers, small children ..ermmmm wll not children .. but i think we all get the idea..

And this has become another frustration ... i dont go for walks we go for sponsered snifferfons and come home with blisters on his nose..ha ha ha..

I,m sure that if i could get him to wee in the garden the out walking sniffer tons would stop to..

and yes he has wee'd his bed.. which, i am told is not right for a dog.. cos they wouldnt normally do this . wing in their own bed space?.

i am now ona hunt to steal a traffic cone.......

with the puppy drops i have tried putting some on a tissue , when we are out walking and stop for a wee, i praise him with good boy we-wee tog goodboy... and hold the tissue near to his nose( not to close).
i have been doing this for ...nearly a week .. with no result.. late at night i place him neaxt to the pole i put drops on.. nothing... i may as well howl at the moon and he just sits ,looking at me , as if i'm the stupid one.. come on it cold and dark lets go back in......... :mad2:
well i have attached a photo.... and yes .. he is fully grown in this photo about 18 months.


----------



## PoisonGirl (Oct 24, 2008)

Don't beat yourself up about it. Who ever said you are not right for this dog si wrong.

Some dogs DO wee in their beds, and some dogs WONT wee in their own garden.
Sometimes there is nothing you can do about it.

If his mum wasn't very clean in the bed he may think the bed is a loo- my pups mum didn't clean them well and they thought a vet bed was a loo!

He may see it as dirty to wee in his own garden.
Is there an area of grass just outside your house you can get him to wee on rather than take him a walk so he can mess about?

x


----------

